# First review following placement



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

We have our first review tomorrow post placement of lo with IRO.  Wondering what format meeting takes?  Anything to prepare?  Can't find the baaf online docs which they all use... Any ideas where they are?!

Just want this next hurdle over.

Lo looks like he's been dragged through a hedge backwards as he has for a sharp nail which has now scratched his face, typical!!

Feeling a little nervous, nothing ever feel secure does it?!

Thanks for any advise xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ours was very straightforward. Our sw, little mans sw and the review officer. I expect yours will be very similar as same sort of age as little man was when he was placed. They asked about whether we'd seen hv and if they had any concerns. Just generally chatted about how he had settled, did we have any worries or concerns etc. because they're so young there's not much they can do, you don't get the education input etc. The review officer wanted to confirm with sw's the legal point we were at etc (we were fostering for our first review so slightly different there), he also asked if final contacts had taken place etc and what future contact plans were. I think it only took about 1/2 hour. In my opinion very similar to our normal sw visits with a few extra questions thrown in from review officer but generally directed at the sw's.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Ours was attended by our sw, lo sw, a healthier visitor as well as the reviewer.


It was pretty much informal to be honest. Our son as doing his normal thing playing as we talked. Half way through he got tired so I just put him in his baby seat and he went off to sleep, we carried on while he slept.
They just asked how he was doing, how we were doing, any concerns we had pretty much the same as out normal sw visits. (Which we didn't really have many of )
You get a copy of the review a few weeks later. Ours just mentioned about a blood test our son was waiting for, his 1 year review and that we obv knew him very well know as picked up when he was tired and how easily he settled. 


Don't worry about it you will be fine, they are there to help incase you have any concerns or need them to chase things etc x


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you!

Am hoping it will be ok and little man will be on top form.  Can't imagine our life without the little fellow now..... It's mad.  He's only been home 3.5 weeks, which is just crazy!

I know we have ours, his sw and IRO.  Hopefully it won't take up too much time!

Will let you know xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Meeting went great... All very relaxed!

He was an angel..... He plays, worked the crowd then fell asleep on mummy. I'm was like that's my boy, so proud!
Still in absolute awe of him..... I was saying to DH last night, I don't think we could of made a better one, he's just perfect!!

Next review booked in soon and then we can do paperwork to keep him!

Still don't believe it.... How did this happen to us?! A mummy and a daddy.... Just wow! Xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Forgetmenot said:


> Meeting went great... All very relaxed!
> 
> He was an angel..... He plays, worked the crowd then fell asleep on mummy. I'm was like that's my boy, so proud!
> Still in absolute awe of him..... I was saying to DH last night, I don't think we could of made a better one, he's just perfect!!
> ...


Amazing feeling isn't it, congratulations again, glad the meeting went well


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you!! It is amazing!

We have just took little one to my mums for a few days... Just woke in a panic as not woke for his bottle!!
Slightly panicked!!! If I go in I will wake him... Hope I didn't miss his scream!!

The night before lo was up every hour screaming... Worst night ever, but massive change for him.... So he's allowed xxx


----------

